

Digitally resurrect dead actors? - presidentender
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/3261450/George-Lucas-plans-to-put-dead-film-stars-back-on-the-screen.html

======
iwr
The proper term is "resimulants" or "resimulated persons" (from Charlie
Stross' _Accelerando_ )

------
presidentender
I remember hearing that Paul Newman's will stipulates against this, but can't
find a reference.

~~~
marquis
[http://livingtrustnetwork.com/estate-planning-center/last-
wi...](http://livingtrustnetwork.com/estate-planning-center/last-will-and-
testament/wills-of-the-rich-and-famous/last-will-and-testament-of-paul-
newman.html)

It can be found here under Section 8 F, including such foresight as to say:

"(F) [..] (iii) prevent uses of my Publicity and IP Riqhts that I either
explicitly did not approve during my lifetime or that are inconsistent with
those uses I did explictly approve regardless of whether they were disapproved
during my lifetime"

Hopefully this should be sufficient to keep him from being digitally
resurrected?

